# Sketchup will be going up



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone who uses Sketchup, it is going up to $300 a year subscription, the free version will be online only. Starts in November

Considering the only improvement in a year has been dotted lines and change the name of layers to tags it's not worth it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got an old desk top computer that's still running window's 95. The only thing I use it for, is the old version of sketchup that's still installed on it. Dang thing takes up a bunch of room on my desk, but as long as I can keep it alive, I'll keep using it because of the program installed on it.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I run linux so I just use the free in browser version, not nearly as many features, but still very handy for basic layout.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So too pinwheels point, I guess we can buy older used versions on the cheap


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom M said:


> So too pinwheels point, I guess we can buy older used versions on the cheap


How ? All of it is downloaded from them, they give you an access code depending on the serial number. Whatever machine it's on, thats it, can't be moved without new code.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

They still have a desktop version and probably will always have that, I just installed the latest version.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

greg24k said:


> They still have a desktop version and probably will always have that, I just installed the latest version.


If you look at the Sketchup Community forum it states what the actual plan is. Many are not happy. The older versions will not be able to be reinstalled, they will not be supported by customer service, no updates will be available if operating systems change etc. Basically you would need to do what Pinwheel does by having a dedicated computer just for sketchup and do not update the OS. 

The subscription plans can be used off line but they will be verified monthly online. I like you have the 2020 version and can hold on to it until something goes haywire or the OS is updated and it may not be compatible. 

The developers who make the extensions are going to be hurting if many people drop out. Most of the improvements are not in sketchup itself but in the extensions which you will not be able to get anymore.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

rrk said:


> If you look at the Sketchup Community forum it states what the actual plan is. Many are not happy. The older versions will not be able to be reinstalled, they will not be supported by customer service, no updates will be available if operating systems change etc. Basically you would need to do what Pinwheel does by having a dedicated computer just for sketchup and do not update the OS.
> 
> The subscription plans can be used off line but they will be verified monthly online. I like you have the 2020 version and can hold on to it until something goes haywire or the OS is updated and it may not be compatible.
> 
> The developers who make the extensions are going to be hurting if many people drop out. Most of the improvements are not in sketchup itself but in the extensions which you will not be able to get anymore.


Look at the Sketchup website and look for Sketchup Classic it's a desktop version that sells for almost $695.00 (older versions were $500) this version and new versions will always be available, but they will charge for upgrades but the license will stay the same.
As support goes, I been using Sketchup Pro since it came out and I never needed customer service.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

"Today, we announced 31 that we will stop selling our Classic Perpetual Licenses and Maintenance and Support renewal plans after November 4, 2020.

If you own a Classic Perpetual License today, you will be able to use the latest version you own in perpetuity. In addition, if you’d like to update your Classic Perpetual License, you can do that until November 4th, 2020. *Please be advised: if you purchase a Classic Perpetual License or renew your Maintenance & Support license prior to November 4, 2020, you will not be able to upgrade and access additional features on that license every year as you have in the past."*


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

rrk said:


> "Today, we announced 31 that we will stop selling our Classic Perpetual Licenses and Maintenance and Support renewal plans after November 4, 2020.
> 
> If you own a Classic Perpetual License today, you will be able to use the latest version you own in perpetuity. In addition, if you’d like to update your Classic Perpetual License, you can do that until November 4th, 2020. *Please be advised: if you purchase a Classic Perpetual License or renew your Maintenance & Support license prior to November 4, 2020, you will not be able to upgrade and access additional features on that license every year as you have in the past."*


Read what it says under Desktop Version, so what they doing, is what most do, you pay $600 for the desktop version to own it, and you pay $120 when upgrade comes up.
Chief Architect does the same thing, you can pay monthly or you can pay $2k and every time a new version comes up you pay $500
That said I have 2020 latest version new upgrade just came out and what you copied and pasted this been there for a while.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

greg24k said:


> Read what it says under Desktop Version, so what they doing, is what most do, you pay $600 for the desktop version to own it, and you pay $120 when upgrade comes up.
> Chief Architect does the same thing, you can pay monthly or you can pay $2k and every time a new version comes up you pay $500
> That said I have 2020 latest version new upgrade just came out and what you copied and pasted this been there for a while.


read the forum, now we pay a $120 a year for updates, that is going up to 299 a year, it is becoming a web based product with offline capabilities, subscription is verified every 28 days. You can buy product up to 11/04/2020 after that is will not be supported, including updates, bug fixes and upgrades


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

rrk said:


> read the forum, now we pay a $120 a year for updates, that is going up to 299 a year, it is becoming a web based product with offline capabilities, subscription is verified every 28 days. You can buy product up to 11/04/2020 after that is will not be supported, including updates, bug fixes and upgrades


I wouldn't know, frankly, I don't care... But if that what they say you will have to pay I guess you will have to pay 

As of now, I use the latest version 2nd image and I just opened up Sketchup and I got Upgrade Notification last image, etc, the update is some crash was fixed that I never experienced but I will install anyway, and everything else I will worry after 11/20...
As the support goes I didn't need one since the 1st version came out so I don't worry about that, as the new update versions coming out not much can be added to it that I will ever need.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Sketchup Pro 2021 desktop software is out, giving it a test run as we speak, got a few good few new features, it loads large models a lot faster, layers can be grouped and customized, some of the old plugins don't work, 3D Mouse still in the works, they work on the new driver (hopefully it will be out soon), still, lots to test but so far I like what I see and could be lots of potentials.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

we use the 3d connexion 3d mouse navigator with sketchup and it really is like holding the model in your hands, can't say enough good about it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Rio said:


> we use the 3d connexion 3d mouse navigator with SketchUp and it really is like holding the model in your hands, can't say enough good about it.


I know it's a breeze to model with it... I can't wait until the driver update comes up, saw on some blog it should be out any day now. They changed something in 2021 Sketchup, there is no more a Plugin folder in the Program Data folder that is where 3D mouse plugin goes and so is some of the rendering programs like Thea Render, etc.will see where the plugin will be stored after the Mouse and driver is updated.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Greg did I read you ended up having an issue with sketch up and windows 10? May have been someone else


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tom M said:


> Greg did I read you ended up having an issue with sketch up and windows 10? May have been someone else


No, never had any issues with windows, not with Sketchup or with anything else, must have been someone else.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tested a model to see if there is a comparison in the file size since they said the SKP was re-hauled and yes, there is a big difference in file size.
Took this model that was done in Sketchup 2020 (pic 1) and saved it so it can be compatible with Sketchup 2017 version (pic 2) and compared to the file size of the same model saved to be compatible with Sketchup 2021 version (Pic 3) and there is a big difference in the file size so that is a great improvement. 

*Pic 1










Pic 2









Pic 3







*

Also, larger models load much faster in Sketchup 2021 in comparison to previous versions.

*This coffee shop model has a ton of Geometry and it opens 75% faster in comparison to opening the same model in the 2020 version.*









*Original file size saved to be comparable with the 2017 version.*








*Saved in 2021 Format (1/2 the size of the original model.)*









So there have been some good improvements made to it for anyone who is interested... Will keep testing and see what else I can find, I just hope they hurry up with a driver update for the 3D mouse, pain in the ass modeling, and navigate through the model without it, been spoiled


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If anyone got Sketchup 2021 they finally came out with a temporary driver for the _*3D Connexion*__ mouse _while the final version still being in the testing stage.

Enjoy!


----------

